# Multivitamins specificly for dogs?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Is anybody here adding a multivitamin _made specificly for dogs_ to their dog's raw diet? I'm not looking for a vitamin made for people. What brand and formulas do you like to add to your dogs' raw meals?


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

hi patti
i'm not supplementing w/ a mvi; instead i'm using springtime's products: Vit c, garlic(hoping this works for the florida fleas), joint health and bee pollen; i also use fish oil and vit e (water soluble) for humans-these are walmart brand and i take them myself; 

i use a variety of protein sources (chicken, pork, beef, and the occassional fish) so i'm not convinced that a mvi is needed
ellen


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Ellen! Hmm.. actually, I do give fish oil, vitamin E, and fresh garlic in teeny amounts... and lecithin when I can find it. Yogurt, too.

My meat sources will be limited to chicken, turkey, and beef, with some sardines thrown in. I'd love to also do rabbit, venison, duck, pork-- just not possible for me.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I use Missing Link. I tried Nupro, but I like this better, at least she seems to do better on it.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

don't feel bad patti; i can't get the exotics either d/t cost; some of this stuff is out of this world pricey; i don't spend that much on me, lol; 

i'm trying springtime's bug off garlic in the hopes that i won't have to use chemicals on the dogs; i'll let you know how it goes; i just started; but, it sure smells good...i do love my garlic; i even used some in my cooking the other day


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

DOGzymes brands has alot of different vitamins/suppliments for raw feeders. 

http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/results.php?keywords=dogzymes


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

These are some good ideas. Thank you! I do feed veggie/fruit (either glopped or flash-frozen to break down cellulose) with Grimm's raw meat-bone-organ meals, and not always the same veggie-fruit glop. I have Nupro in the cabinet, and Bug Off Garlic too, (thank you Risa's Mom!). I'll check out that link.. thank you!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I feed these: http://shop.halopets.com/Pet-Supplements...34Pa38Ta38Lb3r0 which I think are rather balanced, apparently are delicious (the kids chow them down fast), and my alternative med vet says she really likes all Halo Pet products. 

Monica Segal has a multi mineral product (but no multi vitamin? Odd...? ) http://www.monicasegal.com/catalog/product.php?cPath=23_1&products_id=91 I trust Segal to come up with a good safe product.

I also have this stuff http://shop.robbinspetcare.com/herbal-multi-vitamin-powder-300-gm-about-100-teaspoons.html. I have a new container that I bought about 2 wks ago. I used it twice, and Celo got goopy eyes. He wasn't bothered by the powder mixed in with his food though. I can send you the rest to try before you buy, if you'd like. I don't have your MA address though.


----------



## jasonsmith (Jul 16, 2010)

*For Dogs*

I think GNC offers the best selection of multivitamins for dogs. They have a couple different chews that a dog would have no problem taking.


----------

